# Best Internet packages to get?



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys! 
Can anyone offer any suggestions for a decent internet package we should get when we move to the inner west of sydney? All help is welcome  
I literally have no idea where to start as packages here are very different to what we would get in the UK.
Cheers my loves x


----------



## ganeshn83 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi


You could try out TPG. They charge $60 per month for unlimited broadband which gives a speed of ~ 10 Mbps or more. For another additional $20 topup per month, you also get unlimited calls to US, UK and lot of other countries. I used to have Virgin Cable Internet in the UK and I feel the speed is fairly similar. TPG however uses ADSL2+ which uses your telephone line - it doesn't need a separate cable for Internet. 

Cheers
Ganesh


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I agree, TPG is a company I have been with for the past 9 years and I am happy with their ADSL services. Good prices, good limits (or no limits if you pay enough), speed is acceptable.


----------

